# My mice are biting me!



## saikaks (Sep 4, 2017)

I've had 2 male mice named Shrimp and Prawn for 5 weeks now. When I give them treats in my hand, one of them would often bite my finger tips hard. Usually, it hurts but doesn't draw blood but I've had a past situation where they did. I had just returned from a 2 night trip, they had plenty of food and water, and I went to give them some sunflower seeds. They ate a few seeds, and then one of them latched onto my finger and did not let me pull away and drew blood. Why do they do this? Right before the trip, I believed they were past the biting. It is quite painful even after the bleeding has stopped.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

That is often why some will say never to give them food from your hand. They can come to associate your hand as food and then start biting like it is food.

The first thing I would do is stop any food and hand association, instead perhaps giving them the treats somewhere in their cage after you have handled them and perhaps if its your finger tips that are the issue, pick them up by the base of their tail or in a toilet roll tube or something similar and put them in the palm of your hand rather than letting them come sniff then bit the fingers


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Also, if you're handling and feeding them in the same time frame, say one after the other, they could be biting you due to the scent of the other male on your skin. I've had this problem, going into one buck's cage then the next and I got bit a lot that way. Washing your hands or using hand sanitizer has made this issue stop.


----------

